# Suche gutes Ausstellungsdesign



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hat vielleicht jemand Linksoder Bilder von gut gestaltetes Ausstellungsdesign?

Gruß


----------



## ink (11. Juni 2009)

Moin
Was meinst du genau mit Ausstellungsdesign?

mfg


----------



## smileyml (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

meines Erachtens sind auch Ausstellungsdesign sehr vom Inhalt abhängig. Ich nehme an du meinst nicht solche Sachen von irgendwelchen Messen, wo sich Firmen in einem wie auch immer gearteten Stand präsentieren.

Ich persönlich fand eine Ausstellung im DAZ ganz schön. Thema und Bild siehe Link:
http://www.daz.de/sixcms/detail.php?object_id=&area_id=37&id=163966&template_id=76

Beim 4. Bild sieht man ein wenig die gesamte Ausstellung.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,
nein keine Messen, sonder Ausstellungen zu Bestimmten Themen.
Also sowas wie im Link von Marco.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (11. Juni 2009)

...und nach kurzem Denken und Suchen habe ich noch zwei Links:
Duncan McCauley machen selbst Ausstellungsdesigns
http://duncanmccauley.com/

Kiasma - Museum of Contemporary Art in Helsinki hatte während ich da war auch eine nette Ausstellung.
http://www.kiasma.fi


Mit vielleicht ein wenig mehr Infos deinerseits, fällt mir evtl. noch etwas mehr ein 
Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (11. Juni 2009)

Jap, so wie smiley sagste: Es kommt aufs Thema an.
Wahllos Beispiele zu posten fände ich da irgendwie unangebracht, mehr konkret Hilfestellung zum Problem.
Da wir ja net zum suchen da sind 

mfg


----------

